# Projector help needed.



## Peek (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi all, I have been lurking around the video forums a while and basically have information overload and need some advice. I have just finished construction on a basement addition that includes a theater room. The room is 18 ½’ long, 15 ½’ wide, the ceiling is white dimensional acoustical tile and 7’ 10” high. The walls are dark blue with white trim, beige carpet and it is completely light controlled with can lights and wall sconces all on dimmers. My wife and I want to use a ceiling mounted projector and a fixed DIY screen on one of the 15’ walls.

So my dilemma is picking the right projector, screen size and screen color or finish. Our budget for the projector is $1500 or less and we are thinking around a 100” screen 16:9. Due to ceiling height restrictions we are considering the Epson 8350 or the Panasonic PT- AR100U. The room will be used for movies but also for entertaining guest for football games and other sports, 3D is not important. I have not been around enough projectors to say I have a preference for DLP or LCD. We are not set on the projectors listed above; they seem to be two that are highly regarded and would fit our needs. Any help or advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.projectorcentral.com/projection-calculator.cfm - use for finding the right screen size ..I dont know a ton about projectors I have an Optoma HD20 its 1080p.. it is a very entry level projector but im happy with it until I can upgrade later on.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would think either one would be fine... I have almost the same dimensions in my room and I am using a Epson 1080p and the picture looks good on my 134" screen. I would like a little more pop but it is a old projector. The newer ones would give more pop plus you are looking at a smaller screen.


----------

